# Jumping!! :(



## Ted

We are pretty sure that Ted was not crossed with a Cocker or Poodle as all he wants to do is Jump! 

In doors,>>> he will jump up if you are carrying anything! it's like that looks like it's mine... give it back! or if anything smells good... then he'll jump up to see what it is! or any other reason he can think of... i'll JUMP! 

Out on walks >>> walk past another dog... no calmly walking up to it .. oh no he jumps up at it... sees children.. same thing... another adult/s same again... 
We have him on a halter now, makes not a penneth of difference, 
our arms are really aching now from pulling him back and saying no or stop!! 
to stop this jumping up and around... I end up on my knees holding on tightly to his collar round his neck to gain some control so he can either greet children/adults/dogs...
The other day he was very boisterous and overpowering this puppy, asserting his manliness and this other puppy was in shock as to what was happening  ended up pulling Ted right away and making him sit between my legs and holding onto his collar tightly!

it is the only really annoying thing about him!! 
Has anyone else had this problem????
Any suggestions please 

Oh sorry for the long post


----------



## dio.ren

Molly is 11 months old and I have yet to figure out how to make her stop jumping. We have tried everything and nothing works. I guess for us the jumping got reinforced when she was small. She was only 3lbs when we got her so if she jumped on someone they always picked her up. Now she still jumps and people still pick her up so for her it's rewarding  At home she isn't too bad but in public it's horrible. Hopefully one day she will outgrow this 

Our trainer had said to walk on her leash so she wouldn't have enough slack to jump but it doesn't always work!


----------



## Mazzapoo

It's a shame you don't live nearer to us because it sounds like Ted and Poppy would be a good match! We had a shitpoo (no sniggering now) round to play yesterday and Poppy was a big barging bully, she's a complete tomboy the poor shitpoo didn't know what had hit her. I try to reinforce the command 'on the floor' but not with a great deal of success. She is a very energetic pup so I'm thinking some of this mad exuberance will calm itself....good luck


----------



## Lottierachel

My Tilly is very bouncy. I started clicker training a couple of weeks ago and it has worked to an extent. If someone comes round, I brief them in how to use the clicker with treats and then they come in to greet her, it usually means she only jumps up at them once. 

If its someone I don't know that well, I bviously don't foist the clicker on them, put Tilly on her lead until she's calmed down. She knows the command 'off' as well, although that doesn't stop her jumping up altogether.

I think they are a jumpy breed, but I'd still love her to stop it!!

X


----------



## tessybear

They certainly are a jumpy breed Dexter's nickname is pogo stick!


----------



## Cat 53

They jump blooming high too. Boob height on me and I am 5ft 8inches. Max knows down now tho....just takes a while for the command to register with all the excitement!


----------



## Lozzie

The jumping outside is very annoying Bracken looks more like a kangapoo!!! In the house though I'm trying to harness it so that when she does it I catch her in the air for a cuddle. Sometimes it works and its very cool when it does! I think we may have to look into getting a behaviourist in for Bracken because she gets quite nasty if she meets another dog both on lead (she's fine if both off lead) so I'll ask about the jumping too  :jumping:


----------



## Ted

Hi Laura, that sounds like fun!  love to hear what the behaviourist has to say! it's all the time jumping up that is getting to us whether it be indoors or out! He is getting quite strong for a 'poo'! and it's hard and frustrating trying to stop him so a good solution would be great


----------



## RuthMill

Poodles and cockers are bouncy! Lola is very bouncy and Nina is catching up!


----------



## Tinman

Ruby and Ralph jump - Ralph is calming down with it, and likes to jump for his ball, so that's acceptable.
When ruby sees something she likes or wants and jumps, she does a funny little spin/turn as she jumps.... Quite cute really, it's like a little trick of hers


----------



## NikkiB

Mazzapoo said:


> It's a shame you don't live nearer to us because it sounds like Ted and Poppy would be a good match! We had a shitpoo (no sniggering now) round to play yesterday


I sniggered!!!! Poor thing being called that! Can't it be called a Pooshi instead? I'm sure I've heard them called that or is it because the shitzu was mum?


----------



## AliAlfie

My kids find 'cockapoo' funny enough.....if we had 'shitpoos' I think they'd be beside themselves!!!!!


----------



## Grove

I'd prob call it a poozu


----------



## Mazzapoo

AliAlfie said:


> My kids find 'cockapoo' funny enough.....if we had 'shitpoos' I think they'd be beside themselves!!!!!


Hee hee I know, I run a Pre-school (for 3 & 4 yr olds) and every year there is always a very long and extremely tedious phase of them calling everyone 'Mr Poo head' so I'm not mentioning anything about cockapoos, as far as they know I've simply got a cute new puppy


----------



## Frisby

*jumping*

I was advised to turn our backs to Lottie evey time she came at us jumping. lottie is 5mths nearly and fingers crossed this seems to have done the trick!


----------



## Ted

At puppy classes last night we were also advised to turn our backs and walk away and not look at him, so will be giving that a go and see how we get on!


----------



## dio.ren

Ted said:


> At puppy classes last night we were also advised to turn our backs and walk away and not look at him, so will be giving that a go and see how we get on!


That is what we were told at puppy class but stubborn Molly would then hook on the pants when we would walk away so had to stand there facing backwards and standing like a tree but then she would jump on the back of us

She still jumps I hope this will work for you!!


----------



## Ted

dio.ren said:


> That is what we were told at puppy class but stubborn Molly would then hook on the pants when we would walk away so had to stand there facing backwards and standing like a tree but then she would jump on the back of us
> 
> She still jumps I hope this will work for you!!


Sounds like Ted, but we are quite determined to stop the jumping up, especially as we have 4 small grandchildren and they don't like him leaping up at them! or over them! (if they are sitting on the floor) I'm sure there is some kangaroo in his genes!


----------



## dio.ren

Ted said:


> Sounds like Ted, but we are quite determined to stop the jumping up, especially as we have 4 small grandchildren and they don't like him leaping up at them! or over them! (if they are sitting on the floor) I'm sure there is some kangaroo in his genes!


Maybe Ted and Molly are kangapoos and not cockapoos A new breed of dogs


----------



## popalina

Ted, I know how you feel. Rosie is 7 months, lovely and adorable except for her jumping. She is getting better with the command off and a flat hand towards the nose but still not great. When she sits we fuss her but as soon as you stop the fuss, she jumps up again! very frustrating. 
She goes completely crazy for attention when someone comes to the house. I'm sure she is part frog!!! 
Wehave tried ignoring her but she is still very persistent with her jumping. She loves to jump on all dogs that she meets, just to play but it can be very awkward as other owners think she is mis-behaving. We have been going to training classes so I'm hoping the jumping will improve but I don't hold out much hope 
I really wish I could stop the jumping as I have a very sick 4 yr old Grandson and Rosie must not jump on him.
Any advice, please


----------



## Ted

popalina said:


> Ted, I know how you feel. Rosie is 7 months, lovely and adorable except for her jumping. She is getting better with the command off and a flat hand towards the nose but still not great. When she sits we fuss her but as soon as you stop the fuss, she jumps up again! very frustrating.
> She goes completely crazy for attention when someone comes to the house. I'm sure she is part frog!!!
> Wehave tried ignoring her but she is still very persistent with her jumping. She loves to jump on all dogs that she meets, just to play but it can be very awkward as other owners think she is mis-behaving. We have been going to training classes so I'm hoping the jumping will improve but I don't hold out much hope
> I really wish I could stop the jumping as I have a very sick 4 yr old Grandson and Rosie must not jump on him.
> Any advice, please


Yesterday I had 3 young grandchildren round, so i put Ted on his lead tied to the outside chair, so when they arrived he couldn't leap on them! (especially as 1 of them is very nervous around any dog), after some fussing of the grandchildren and Ted for being a good boy, Ted was sitting nicely and ignoring them, i let the children know i was letting Ted off his lead, and he was ok'ish i still had to say 'no leave' every now and then, but nothing really bad!! in fact i will do it next time they come round and begin a routine of it so they 'All' understand the rules!! and hopefully the time Ted spends on the lead will reduce in time?  
By doing it this way i felt like i had control over the situation and Ted was even very good when the 'nanny biscuits' came out! even Ted got some for being a good boy and leaving the grandchildren alone!


----------



## dio.ren

Ted said:


> Yesterday I had 3 young grandchildren round, so i put Ted on his lead tied to the outside chair, so when they arrived he couldn't leap on them! (especially as 1 of them is very nervous around any dog), after some fussing of the grandchildren and Ted for being a good boy, Ted was sitting nicely and ignoring them, i let the children know i was letting Ted off his lead, and he was ok'ish i still had to say 'no leave' every now and then, but nothing really bad!! in fact i will do it next time they come round and begin a routine of it so they 'All' understand the rules!! and hopefully the time Ted spends on the lead will reduce in time?
> By doing it this way i felt like i had control over the situation and Ted was even very good when the 'nanny biscuits' came out! even Ted got some for being a good boy and leaving the grandchildren alone!


Glad to hear Ted is doing better! The lead works great I had to use it on Molly yesterday when my neighbor came over. She kept licking her legs and wouldn't stop. After 5 minutes of this I put her on her lead so she lied down by my feet an napped


----------



## DB1

Sounds like Ted was a very good boy, when Dudley was much younger and I had children I was childminding I used to loop his lead through my jeans so that they knew he couldn't chase them and he was happy as he was with me, he went into the crate occasionally for me to do something with the children. As for jumping - we have always ignored him until he was on all fours (no eye contact even) when we came in and he soon stopped jumping up at us - but that hasn't stopped him still doing it to visitors although if they ignore him he calms down very quickly. Also once I was in a pet shop - paying for the items I was buying when he suddenly sprang right up onto the counter!! - luckily it was a pet shop and the girl working there laughed - once she got over the shock!


----------



## femmedufromage

Hi Monty is a bouncer. When people come to the door he knows now that he will not get any fuss until all his paws are on the ground, he tends to sit on peoples feet for a cuddle, he will then have a happy pee on their shoes - so delightful. Ignoring him really worked and the "paws off" command so that it did not get confused with the "down" command which I use for lay down.

He can still launch himself at people and dogs whilst on the lead and it has been a problem as he barks too which people could take the wrong way. Most of the time I have to look forward and prempt what he might do, I will either use the watch me command and get him to sit watching me until someone has walked past and he gets a treat. Alternatively I will shorten his lead and firmly say "No" until that person has walked past and then he gets a treat. It can be a bit of a pain whilst walking on lead but I do take him out a busy times of the day so we gets lots of practice (and we live right next to a school which helps). 

I usually walk him off lead for a good hour with a friend and her border terrier so use the on lead walks as training exercises.

I also did not know that if you tie a yellow ribbon to your dogs collar/lead it can mean either your dog is in training, nervous, grumpy, or just needs space. I might try this as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ted

femmedufromage said:


> Hi Monty is a bouncer. When people come to the door he knows now that he will not get any fuss until all his paws are on the ground, he tends to sit on peoples feet for a cuddle, he will then have a happy pee on their shoes - so delightful. Ignoring him really worked and the "paws off" command so that it did not get confused with the "down" command which I use for lay down.
> 
> He can still launch himself at people and dogs whilst on the lead and it has been a problem as he barks too which people could take the wrong way. Most of the time I have to look forward and prempt what he might do, I will either use the watch me command and get him to sit watching me until someone has walked past and he gets a treat. Alternatively I will shorten his lead and firmly say "No" until that person has walked past and then he gets a treat. It can be a bit of a pain whilst walking on lead but I do take him out a busy times of the day so we gets lots of practice (and we live right next to a school which helps).
> 
> I usually walk him off lead for a good hour with a friend and her border terrier so use the on lead walks as training exercises.
> 
> I also did not know that if you tie a yellow ribbon to your dogs collar/lead it can mean either your dog is in training, nervous, grumpy, or just needs space. I might try this as well.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Hi I didn't know about the yellow ribbon either?!
We use the short lead approach with Ted now when we see people approaching and the 'leave' command, which is working very well, until you get someone say 'oh what breed is he/she?' and then bend down towards Ted, which will always result in him trying to leap right up into them!! doh.......


----------



## Ted

Oh talk about one step forward and 2 back!!! Ted was horrendous at training this week!  I think most of it was that he hadn't had chance to say 'hello' to the new puppies there, class started and all he did was to jump about, whine and be a complete pain in the ****!
We did ask about the jumping up and the trainers solution was to squirt some water from a washing up bottle into his face, which he duly showed us, as Ted began leaping up at him! but as we cannot always have a bottle of water with us, this doesn't seem to practical, so Hubby looked online for some solutions and it seems that the flat hand in his face, touching his nose works! we have been trying it out tonight and it seems to be working  so will be giving this a try for while!


----------



## Ted

Update, we have been using the 'flat hand' to nose approach for a few days now and it seems to be working, when sitting down! we only have to put our hand up and he changes his mind about jumping up! trying it now when he tries to jump up at us when standing with some good results too!  Fingers crossed this is going to work! 
Out on our walk today, just shortened the lead a tiny bit and kept saying 'leave' when we were approaching people and it seemed also to work, he calmly walked passed whereby a few weeks ago he would have been leaping all over the place into the air just to get near them!


----------

